# The Little Mantis Quiz :)



## enlightenment (Dec 17, 2006)

1) The most fav matis that you had, and why?

2) Most difficult Mantis that you have tried to keep in captivity?

3) Approx how many types have you ever had?

4) Have any of your mantids ever been killed by anything meant to be prey?

5) Most pretty Mantis?

6) Most unusal looking?

7) Most aggressive?

8) Most long lived you had?

9) Best tips on hatching and ooth, in your personal experience?

10) Why do you like PM's, esp?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 17, 2006)

> 1) The most fav matis that you had, and why?*I had a mantis from Madigascar, it was grey, and really fast, and ate a lot. It would frequently chase its prey!*
> 
> 2) Most difficult Mantis that you have tried to keep in captivity?
> 
> ...


That's my views.

You?


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2006)

> 1) The most fav matis that you had, and why?2) Most difficult Mantis that you have tried to keep in captivity?
> 
> I seem to have more issues with raising stagmomantis than all others.
> 
> ...


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 18, 2006)

PM's = Praying Mantids, Rick, sorry.

Just wondering why people were interested in them, in particular.

Steve

(You missed out Q1, btw)


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 18, 2006)

1) The most fav matis that you had, and why?

*Budwing - beautiful and easy to raise/breed.*

2) Most difficult Mantis that you have tried to keep in captivity?

*Ground mantis - Litaneutria minor*

3) Approx how many types have you ever had?

*About 40 species*

4) Have any of your mantids ever been killed by anything meant to be prey?

*Crickets - when i was 7 year old, i have 10 crickets in with one unknown mantis.*

Wasp - severly injured a chinese mantis and die later

5) Most pretty Mantis?

*Orchid mantis and idolomantis*

6) Most unusal looking?

*Brunneria Borealis and Sybilla Prestiosa *

7) Most aggressive?

*Female African mantis - Sphodromantis sp.*

Most long lived you had?

*Ghost mantis - 1.5 yr (as adult)*

9) Best tips on hatching and ooth, in your personal experience?

*Find out the exact weather condition where the species live.*

10) Why do you like PM's, esp?

*They are ambushed type predator :twisted: *


----------



## Ian (Dec 18, 2006)

1) The most fav matis that you had, and why?

*Definately Miomantis, so small, yet such a character. *

2) Most difficult Mantis that you have tried to keep in captivity?

*Idolomantis I think.*

3) Approx how many types have you ever had?

*Last summer I had 19 species, all in all, about 35. *

4) Have any of your mantids ever been killed by anything meant to be prey?

*Yea, eaten by a dam cricket. Oh, and I have had a fight between two of my adult females, and one got eaten. *

*5) Most pretty Mantis? *

Creobroter Gemmatus

6) Most unusal looking?

*Sybilla Pretiosa/Popa Spurca*

7) Most aggressive?

*Hierodula Picta/Blepharopsis Mendica*

8) Most long lived you had?

*Creo Gemmatus, about 20 months or so, laid me 12 ootheca!*

9) Best tips on hatching and ooth, in your personal experience?

*String them up, throw them in the gecko tank, and wait. *

10) Why do you like PM's, esp?

*They are a little different, and kinda mythical. *


----------



## Christian (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi.

Ok, let's see:

1) The most fav matis that you had, and why?

*Idolomantis diabolica for obvious reasons...*

2) Most difficult Mantis that you have tried to keep in captivity?

*Primitive species (Perlamantis, Amorphoscelis), most Liturgusidae except Humbertiella, most highland (Antemna rapax, Choeradodis stalii) and some forest understorey species (Macromusonia major, Thesprotiella peruana, Acanthops tuberculata, Vates sp.)*

Raising was never a problem, but breeding.

3) Approx how many types have you ever had?

*Several dozens of species among the years.*

4) Have any of your mantids ever been killed by anything meant to be prey?

*Crickets, roaches.*

5) Most pretty Mantis?

*Hymenopus, Parhymenopus, Metallyticus, Pseudocreobotra, Chlidonoptera*

6) Most unusal looking?

*Idolomantis diabolica, Phyllocrania paradoxa, Toxodera/Paratoxodera/Stenotoxodera sp., Stenophylla sp., Miracanthops poulaini, Zoolea sp.*

7) Most aggressive?

*Mantis religiosa, Iris oratoria, Eremiaphila sp., most Hierodula and Sphodromantis species.*

8. Most long lived you had?

*Acanthops, Deroplatys*

9) Best tips on hatching and ooth, in your personal experience?

*Let them where they were laid.*

10) Why do you like PM's, esp?

*Why not? * :lol: 

Regards,

Christian


----------

